# Hum from stereo speakers



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

My home stereo has developed a strange problem. When a person gets within about 12 inches of one of the free-standing speakers, a noticeable hum is produced. The stereo receiver/amplifier is grounded via wire to a water pipe, and there is no ground wire connection on the speaker enclosure. When no-one is near the speakers, it plays fine. Any suggestions (besides "Don't go near the speakers")?

Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The speaker have to have a ground wire. The - is the ground. Make sure all the wires are right so the + is to + and - is to -.
Now you did not say if this does it all the time on anything placed. 
I know I have heard it from the radio where you can get a noise and even help the radio come in better. 

You could try a Demagnetizers on people.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

How far are the speakers separated from the receiver/amplifier? Is it possible when you go within 12 inches of the speaker that you are also closer to the receiver/amplifier, or some of the cables that are inputs to it?

I would check all of the RCA type connectors that are inputs to the receiver to make sure you don't have an open shield connection.


----------



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

Frank4d said:


> How far are the speakers separated from the receiver/amplifier? Is it possible when you go within 12 inches of the speaker that you are also closer to the receiver/amplifier, or some of the cables that are inputs to it?
> 
> I would check all of the RCA type connectors that are inputs to the receiver to make sure you don't have an open shield connection.


The right speaker is about a foot from the receiver; the left speaker about 6 feet. When I get close to the left (further) speaker the hum is louder than when I get near the right one.

What's an "open shield connection"?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... just some brainstorm stuff here....

1. Speakers too close to the TV and/or receiver. Try backing them off.
2. Static electricity being built up. 
3. Switch the speakers to another receiver and see what happens.
4. Try varied volume levels. 
5. Why do you have it grounded to a pipe? Maybe unhook that and see how it goes.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

If you are in the US and it is a standard 2 prong plug for the AC try reversing the plug. If one prong on the plug is wider that the other, make sure your outlet is correctly wired (that is where the receiver gets it's ground). You should not need an external ground for your receiver, if you have a ground terminal on the stereo, that is usually for the turntable that has a magnetic cartridge.


----------

